# VaporNode New Year's Sale - 40% off Phoenix HA VPS



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 29, 2014)

VaporNode is a dedicated server and cloud provider with employees that have been involved in the hosting and IT industry for 7+ years. We plan to bring our expertise to VaporNode to grow it into one of the definitive hosting providers. The below offers consist of hardware located within PhoenixNAP's fail-safe facility.

!! USE PROMOTION CODE "*NEWYEAR2014CL*" WITHOUT QUOTES ON ANY VPS SERVICE FOR 40% OFF EVERY MONTH !!

*Advantages:*


Fail-safe Phoenix location

Local RAID-10 SSD storage

User managed backups to SAN

Custom control panel ( https://vapornode.co...cloud_panel.png )

Free local DDoS protection

Highly available infrastructure design

KVM or OpenVZ virtualization

Upon ordering you are able to choose from many different operating systems to mount / install to the service. These include CentOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, FreeBSD, Debian, Turnkey Linux, and Windows Server (requires 10GB+ disk space & KVM). These services are automatically setup but KVM requires manual OS installation via our integrated VNC console. Additional IPv4 addresses are priced at $1/month per IP.

*VPR-OVZ3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

Virt: OpenVZ

Price: $4.19/month with NEWYEAR2014CL coupon code

*VPR-KVM3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

Virt: KVM

Price: $6/month with BLACK2014 coupon code

These are unmanaged services with no optional management option at checkout.

NOT ALLOWED: Illegal torrents, warez, spamming

ALLOWED: Legal torrents, TOR relays, game servers

More information: https://vapornode.com/122914

Additional plans: https://vapornode.com/cloud

Payment: We currently accept PayPal, credits cards, and debit cards. No refunds are permitted on cloud or dedicated services at this time.

Network test IP: 104.140.67.17

100MB: http://lg.vapornode.com/100mb.data

1GB: http://lg.vapornode.com/1gb.data


----------

